# Best video you've ever seen



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Just tell me it isn't.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! OMG that was too funny. :rofl:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I knew you of all people would like it!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL totally. That part when he sticks his thumb in the dogs mouth OMG so funny, totally made me giggle


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO thats hilarious, Love it.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol! That's fantastic, I love the dog's expressions throughout the video.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

oh my!!.. oh i have to share that! 

great stuff bro!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

That made my day,
lol


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahaha aha too funny thanks fir sharing that


----------

